# Canon to focus on security cameras and medical gear: CEO Mitarai



## dolina (Jan 10, 2021)

Canon to focus on security cameras and medical gear: CEO Mitarai


New businesses aim to comprise over 40% of total revenue by 2025




asia.nikkei.com





With news like this I expect a less diverse RF body, lens and accessory lineup, longer replacement cycles, higher MSRP and regional warranty.

To think Canon makes up more than 45% of the DSC market.


----------



## Antono Refa (Jan 11, 2021)

dolina said:


> With news like this I expect a less diverse RF body, lens and accessory lineup, longer replacement cycles, higher MSRP and regional warranty.



Less diverse than what?

This is result of ILC market shrinking in general, which means less diversity than we got used to in the beginning of the DSLR revolution. Personally, I'm glad my camera manufacturer takes steps to insure it would be around the block in the foreseeable future, and makes investments in security cameras & imaging, rather than virtual headsets and calculators.


----------

